# Harbour inn & resort club (#0260)



## aDam0 (Oct 24, 2013)

hello..

we had been to this resort about a year ago in Brechin, ON. 
Does anyone know if this till sxist as RCI property?

It was an amazing location..:whoopie:

Thank you.


----------



## matbec (Oct 24, 2013)

Sadly, Harbour Inn has closed. Here are some threads that refer to it's closure and sale. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192524
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183867


----------



## aDam0 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for the info.. 
That is sad indeed


----------



## Dori (Oct 25, 2013)

We had been owners since 1992, and will miss our beloved Harbour Inn. It enabled us to take so many wonderful vacations over the past 20 years with our family and friends.  We are waiting to find out how much $ we will realize from the sale, but, truthfully, Harbour Inn does not owe us a cent in terms of what we paid and what we got out of it.

Dori


----------

